# Florida duck hunting



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

After a few months (on the Nodak forum) I ve met this cool guy Woody who invited me over for some serious duck hunting.
Man I had the time of my life hunting over there.
By airboat, canoe or standing tall in the mud, it didn t matter it was all fun!
Compliments for all my fellow ******* hunters and I ll hope to meet ya all soon again.


----------



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

DUTCH HUNTER,

IT WAS GREAT HAVING YOU HERE FOR OPENING WEEK. HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT BACK.

SON OF A DUCK HUNTER


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Cool deal! Lets hear some stories!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Now you need to come to Nodak.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

Me, Woody and Gunner after a great morning.

@ Dude thanks man!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Dutch hunter said:


> Me, Woody and Gunner after a great morning.
> 
> @ Dude thanks man!


are those gator eyes breaking the surface in the background? 

do you have to worry about gators there?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice Pictures, glad to see some people still shooting ducks.


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

I was woryed for these fellows...
Honest I ve never been so close before and while wading back I never got my shells out of my gun.
One morning I had several dead ducks in front of my feet and at that point I thought : what am I doing here :beer:

But he it s all fun that counts and all my fellow hunters over here never believed my story until they saw my pictures.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pic of your retriever!!!! How do you keep him from eating the birds?????


----------



## Dutch hunter (May 18, 2008)

I didn t.... pure luck I think?


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I'm thinking I'll stop griping about this cold weather. Not a big fan of gators (real or UofF)!! Airboats, however, I'm in full support of. Rode in one a few years ago--lot's of fun.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

9erfan said:


> OK, I'm thinking I'll stop griping about this cold weather. Not a big fan of gators (real or UofF)!!


haha, I couldn't imagine having to deal with that. We have eagles and hawks eat our crippled birds, but never something that could take a good chunk out of your leg!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha i think that ones big enough to take the whole leg instead of just a chunk


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hoping for a "soft mouth" is probably out of the question. :eyeroll:


----------

